

Docker, Hyper and the End of Guest OS - tbronchain
https://medium.com/@hyperhq/docker-hyper-and-the-end-of-guest-os-79548fc4099f

======
nogox
I like the idea of immutable infrastructure. If I can manage my app as code,
I'm in.

